# What color is he?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What colour is his skin? I can see pink skin around his muzzle and eyes, does that extend all over?


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

im pretty sure. under his tail he is also mottled.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it like this under his tail? If it is he may be max sabino like Pepper.








If you look closely on Pepper's neck and shoulder you can see his red ticking hairs and where that is you can lightly see the underskin mottling.








Also the inside of his ears are red he used to have a medicine hat but it "roaned" out as he aged because of the sabino gene.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

He can't be TWH.. Or at least not fully... Because he's got appy patterning, and white-walled eyes. He looks VERY Appyish, at least to me


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

horsecrazygirl said:


> im pretty sure. under his tail he is also mottled.


What colour are his eyes?


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

some more pictures



































His skin is white? and it has dark spots on the skin where the spots appear so its not jus the hair its also the skin. not sure if you can tell by the pictures.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

and some more

















he has spotting on his ears.









can you see the skin?


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> He can't be TWH.. Or at least not fully... Because he's got appy patterning, and white-walled eyes. He looks VERY Appyish, at least to me


I double checked and he is a purebred TWH. When i first saw him i also thought
he was appy or part but he isn't.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

He looks like a few spot appaloosa. Is he registered?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He has white scleras so that would make him an appy I believe. I don't know of any other breed that has that. Are those black spots his skin or hair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Maximum Sabino. Not a fewspot.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Appies aren't the only ones that have white sclera, some paints/pintos also have it. If he's a papered TWH he's probably a max sabino.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

On the white sclera... it is NOT limited to appaloosas.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

He is a registered TWH. those black spots are hair and skin.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok if white sclera is not just on appy's then back to what I said originally max sabino like pepper 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

kassierae said:


> Appies aren't the only ones that have white sclera, some paints/pintos also have it. If he's a papered TWH he's probably a max sabino.


x3 My paint had it on one eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Thought I would add that a reg dun QH mare here has white sclera too. I thought it was only an Appy trait for a long time as well, until I saw it on other horses that were definitely not Appaloosas.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I love horse forum I learn something new on here all the time . Well atleast I was right about the max sabino part. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maggiesshowjumping (Jan 3, 2013)

is he the one at the top? that is a palamino.
"He can't be TWH.. Or at least not fully... Because he's got appy patterning, and white-walled eyes." this is not true. a TWH can have spots like yours does and the whites of eyes really have nothing to do with breed. with no more than the few pictures I scrolled quickly through I would say the horse is flea bitten. if he is registered or you know one or both of his parents I can help you further. 
but here are the basic genes:
W- white is dominant. white hair has pink skin. your horse is white.
E- can the horse *PRODUCE* black hair?
A- is the black hair *restricted* to the points?
G- grey
TO- tobiano, yours is not so it is toto
Cr- the creme gene, dilutes coat colors
D- dun gene. produces darker points, dorsal sttripe, arrow over withers, striping around knees, etc
here is a fun website to explore- Horse Color Genetics: An Introduction
like i said- if you know anything about a brother or sister etc or his parents I can give you a better idea of genetically what he is


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

maggiesshowjumping said:


> like i said- if you know anything about a brother or sister etc or his parents I can give you a better idea of genetically what he is


We can rule a lot of stuff out. He has brown eyes, so he is not a double dilute - they would have blue eyes not brown. He has pink skin - therefore it is not grey causing it, it is a white pattern. We know from looking at other examples, that maximum sabino leaves colour EXACTLY where the colour is on this horse - on the ears and under the tail. 

I second (or third, if you will) the opinion that it is max sabino. While most max sabinos cannot be tested, you are very lucky OP. The most common breed that Sabino 1 (the only form of sabino that is testable) has been found in is in the Tennessee Walking Horse. So if you wanted, you COULD test him.

I would test him for extension and sabino first, then if I was really curious about what colour was under the white, I would continue to test from there lol.


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

I will make sure his owner finds out that he is very lucky! I don't own Cloud but always wondered what color he was because he was so unusually colored. Thank you everyone for your replies!



Chiilaa said:


> We can rule a lot of stuff out. He has brown eyes, so he is not a double dilute - they would have blue eyes not brown. He has pink skin - therefore it is not grey causing it, it is a white pattern. We know from looking at other examples, that maximum sabino leaves colour EXACTLY where the colour is on this horse - on the ears and under the tail.
> 
> I second (or third, if you will) the opinion that it is max sabino. While most max sabinos cannot be tested, you are very lucky OP. The most common breed that Sabino 1 (the only form of sabino that is testable) has been found in is in the Tennessee Walking Horse. So if you wanted, you COULD test him.
> 
> I would test him for extension and sabino first, then if I was really curious about what colour was under the white, I would continue to test from there lol.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I question the sclera still. I mean yes he has sclera, just wondering where he got it from. He may be purebred, but as far as I've read and heard, sclera only shows up in horses with spanish ancestry. My Nokota filly has it, paints, appys, and other spanish descended horses have it too. I'm just curious of where in the horse's ancestry that it came from, and if your horse isn't possibly a throwback from a few generations


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't Max Sabino's always have "eyeliner"? though now that I look at it doesn't he have some black spots around his eyes? would that count?


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Max sabinos do not always have eyeliner.

Prime example is this stallion who is max sabino


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

Interesting, thanks for clearing that up. I know that Sabino doesn't cause blue eyes but wasn't sure about the eyeliner. 

On subject: I would say he probably is max Sabino then.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I love the max sabino eyeliner though! Not only does it look cool but it protects the eyes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maygen (Jan 8, 2013)

Id say flea bitten grey ive seen a lot of horses like these and if he has a sabino gene it would make the flea bitten gray minimal. But thats what he looks like to me i see that color a lot in arabs. He also looks appy but cant be if hes registered unless you look down his blood lines and see if he has any appy in his genes


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

maygen said:


> Id say flea bitten grey ive seen a lot of horses like these and if he has a sabino gene it would make the flea bitten gray minimal. But thats what he looks like to me i see that color a lot in arabs. He also looks appy but cant be if hes registered unless you look down his blood lines and see if he has any appy in his genes


He isn't a grey. A grey horse has black or grey skin, this horse has pink skin. That means it is a white pattern that is causing it, not grey.


----------

